# Perfect Handgun



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

This may be an old topic but the perfect handgun has not yet been built, (except for the military 1911). 

Using the latest technology available I believe that the perfect handgun for personal carry has not yet been fully integrated. However I believe that it is within reach. 

There are some however that are close to the specifications listed below.

PERFECT HANDGUN 
Semi-automatic easy to reload
Polymer frame light weight
Single stack magazine aids in small grip
5 or 6 round magazine aids in concealed carry
3" barrel aids in concealed carry
No external hammer snag free
.380, 9mm or .45 most popular
Available Laser Grip (No sights) replaces iron sights
Grove channel in slide for sights snag free, use point&shoot & lasers
Rounded edges for snag free snag free
Available 22LR conversion kit inexpensive practice
Backup High Capacity magazines for backup

The closest to this is the: Cobra Patriot; Glock 36; Kahr PM9 & PM45; Kel-Tec P-3AT; Para-Ord Covert Black Slim Hawg; S&W CS9 & CS45; Springfield 3" XD.
ANY THOUGHTS ON WHAT OTHERS WOULD WANT TO SEE?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

hideit said:


> This may be an old topic but the perfect handgun has not yet been built, (except for the military 1911).
> 
> Using the latest technology available I believe that the perfect handgun for personal carry has not yet been fully integrated. However I believe that it is within reach.
> 
> ...


---------------------

You just described the gun in my right rear pocket!!!

Kahr PM40 with and ArmaLaser sight. Iron sights removed... Sorry, no 22LR conversion kit...

Polymer Framed Semiauto, DAO, single stack 6-shot (7 w/ back-up mag), 3" barrel, hammerless, .40 S&W (very common), smoothed and compact. Less than .95" thick. Fits in the back pocket of a pair of Levis, and the Laser kills the imprint.

Wait for the .45, and buy one.

Jeff


----------



## tkstae (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice to know that I picked the right pistols for CC I just bought a PM40 and a P3-AT In the past few weeks. The PM40 is great and I'm sure the Kel-Tec is also. I just haven't had the time to run many rounds thru it yet to make sure it's reliable for my primary.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

tkstae said:


> Nice to know that I picked the right pistols for CC I just bought a PM40 and a P3-AT In the past few weeks. The PM40 is great and I'm sure the Kel-Tec is also. I just haven't had the time to run many rounds thru it yet to make sure it's reliable for my primary.


Kahr suggests 400 through the PMs. I've had no failures since about 250... And I've got 1500-2000 through mine.

I will trade for the PM45 when it comes out, for less muzzle flip, and continuity of ammo accross my guns, w/ all 9mm and .45

Jeff


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks for the reply - yes I have been waiting for the PM45!!
SO - you took the sights off? how did you take the front sight off - I forget how it is put on


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The Kahr comes the closest of current production. You forgot to add "low bore axis" and "short trigger reset" to your list, which make a gun easier to shoot well. 

I'll stick with good night sights, though, instead of the ancient "guttersnipe" idea. If the gun is coming to eye level anyway, sights are no slower than the little groove, and much easier to use to confirm alignment.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

hideit said:


> thanks for the reply - yes I have been waiting for the PM45!!
> SO - you took the sights off? how did you take the front sight off - I forget how it is put on


It's just dovetailed in. My gunsmith just pushed em both out, and put them in a ziplock bag... for safe storage in the box, with the paperwork... for when my PM45 comes in.

Swap over the Laser... Same under-frame dimensions I think...


----------

